# 99-07 GM Half Ton Boss Plow Mount



## gunsworth (Nov 18, 2003)

Used Boss mount, some bolts. Nothing wrong, selling truck. Fits 99-07 classic style 1500 silverado, sierra, tahoe, suburban, yukon etc... NO WIRING. IF AD IS UP IT IS FOR SALE. Located in troy or southfield. 250$


----------

